

Request HN: Join The HN Dream Team - kanewyler

Hello everyone.<p>Over the past few months I have been reading HN, I have noticed that there are a lot of really talented entrepreneurs and developers here who have the capability to create the next big thing. The next Facebook or Google or whatever you want to call it.<p>With so much talent in one place, together we should be able to create some amazing things.<p>So I am asking for HN-ers to join forces. I am looking for web designers and developers and programers and all kinds of hackers. Anyone who believes s/he has something to offer.<p>I am looking to build a dream team of 10-15 talented people who can come together, talk about a specific problem to tackle and build a solution together.<p>If you are interested, reply here or email me at kanewyler@gmail.com
======
camz
I'd be willing to pitch in but I'm definitely one the non-technical type. I
know basic html and css, learning php but nowhere near a point where its
considered usable.

My skills would probably be related to the "biz" lol. My background is in tax,
accounting, legal and sales.

------
mdg
_views kanewlyers profile_

created: 33 minutes ago

~~~
kanewyler
Never thought about contributing my ignorance to HN before.

